# Sparrow's Twins are Finally here! *pics*



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

She gave birth around 1:00 today 2/21 
I went in to use the restroom and when I got back there were hoofs sticking out LOL! I almost missed it. Little girl was 1st a PAINT :stars: Coco Chanelle
The boy (Jake) flew out mins later they were both up and eager to nurse. Woot woot she is an Awesome Mom! all four teets are functional  They are dry and out bonding with momma and she past her placenta as well I couldnt have asked for a better birth  :lovey: Im in love!!!!!! I have to resize my pics Will upload in a bit! Here is a Link to my photobucket lots of pics
http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p12/JJRabbit2/


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow's Twins are Finally here!*

Congratulations!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrow's Twins are Finally here!*

Can't wait to see Sparrow's babies! Glad it went well for ya!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Sparrow's Twins are Finally here!*

Finally! Good job Sparrow!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow's Twins are Finally here!*

YAY!!! Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sparrow's Twins are Finally here!*

Congrats! :clap: :leap: :stars:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

They are SO CUTE!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow!! Worth waiting for! Good girl, Sparrow! Easy births - everyone healthy! Goatee mama thrilled! Its a good day!!!! :leap:  arty: :birthday: :lovey:  :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yaaaa! Good job! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids and a paint doe is a nice plus.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!! Congrats!!  that little doeling!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable!!! Congrats!!! That paint doe sure is a pretty girl!!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:stars: :wahoo: :dance: :applaud: :thumbup: 

Ahhhhh! Yesssss! I never thought _I_ would get so impatient! :laugh:

What was their sizes?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: Good job Sparrow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you every one! Im just giddy over them. Sparrow is just Awesome with them. Very Blessed! They were pretty hardy Id say 7 1/2 lb girl 8 lb boy I dont have a scale for them. Today I picked up Jake and boy is he gaining geesh! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

